# So whats the deal on DA BOMB frames?



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

I came across these..
http://www.dabombbike.com/pro_frame_grenade.html
seat post: 31.4mm 
head tube angle: 69* 
seat tube angle: 73.5* 
top tube length: 550 MM 
chain stay length 420 MM 
wheel base: 1059 MM 
headset: 1-1/8" 
front fork travel: SINGLE CROWN 60~100mm

http://www.dabombbike.com/pro_frame_sputnik.html
seat post: 27.2 
head tube angle: 70* 
seat tube angle: 73.5* 
top tube length: 573 MM 
chain stay length 399 MM 
wheel base: 1048 MM 
headset: 1-1/8" 
front fork travel: SINGLE CROWN 60~100mm

anyone have any experience with these frames?


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

they look like trash. and i wouldnt want a box-tube alum frame


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah I would pass on them as well..


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

as afr as I've heard on other forums they're pretty damn good bikes, but their made out of aluminium and they've got this "cheap" look on em.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

the C4 is chromoly though.,


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

oh even better then...I mean it's definitely worth asking a couple of owners bout how they ride and stuff...


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

from what i understand, they do mainly affordable bikes, they also have dh n fr frames, nothin fancy, get the job done. 
but there are ppl who really rave about them.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

someone should get "DA BOMB" and throw it at the people who rave about them... My buddy has a built up "ejector 08" and it sucks ASSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

where can you view the prices?


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=585


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> someone should get "DA BOMB" and throw it at the people who rave about them... My buddy has a built up "ejector 08" and it sucks ASSSSSSSSS


Any details on what sucks ASSSSSSSSS about it?

I had one of the '03 models and it was alright. They had their own brand of forks back then, which sucked pretty bad, but the frame had good geometry and held up for the year I had it before I sold it.


----------

